# alguien que sepa de PLC (Power Line Communications)



## Ronny Diaz Lopez (Dic 14, 2005)

amigos del foro, necesito información y detalles sobre las PLC (Power Line Communications), especificamente, esquemas electricos y planos de diseños de algun tipo de modem PLC, que me permita usar la linea de potencia para trasmision de datos....

gracias,

Ronny


----------



## emanuel ledezma juarea (Feb 27, 2006)

usa el eternet es un puerto de el plc


----------



## Marcelo (Mar 3, 2006)

Hola Ronny,

Normalmente el PLC se le conoce como "Transmisión por onda portadora" (por si lo buscas en internet).

Antes de que a alguien se le ocurriera  insertar un cable de fibra óptica en el interior del cable de guarda de las torres de transmisión de alta tensión era muy común utilizar el sistema de onda protadora para comunicar las subestaciones eléctricas a lo largo de un territorio geográfico. Aún se sigue usando.

Existen unos intercomunicadores para el hogar que se basan en este principio y que lo puedes conseguir seguramente en tu país. También se está desarrollando un sistemas de redes de computadoras con onda portadora, donde la señal se transmite por el circuito eléctrico de la oficina, casa o negocio. Esto lo están haciendo como complemento a las redes Wifi, de hecho lo llaman "PLC-Ethernet" o también "PLC over Ethernet/IP".

Fíjate en este artículo:
http://sev.prnewswire.com/computer-electronics/20060104/NYW18305012006-1.html

Aquí hay una información que te puede servir de base:

http://www.angelfire.com/nc2/misdocumentos/trampas/TrampasdeOnda.html


Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

